# Goats having fun



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was gonna ask you about the goats.I'm glad I found this post.Looks like they're growing up.Have you taught them any tricks?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I put another post in too. 
I haven't taught them any tricks yet. 
They are growing up fast. Super friendly and they are sooo funny


----------

